# First time grow! GG#4 &amp; Skywalker x Grateful Breath



## chababuds (Jun 17, 2017)

First time indoor grow.  Definitely a learning curve but they are coming out great!  Started these from clone. Gorilla Glue #4 and Skywalker x Grateful Breath.

CURRENT SETUP:


-GG#4 & Skywalker x Grateful Breath
     -both in 5gal Pots
-Fox Farms base Nutrient trio & Ocean Forest soil
-Homemade organic Cal-Mag
-Unsulphured molasses
-Atami Bloombastic (PK booster for Skywalker)
-FF Cha-Ching (PK booster for GG#4)
-2'x2'x4' Mylar grow tent
-300w Viparspectra Reflector series LED
-4 23w 2700k CFL
-2 23w 6500k CFL
-Passive Intake w/ Terrabloom 185cfm exhaust
-2 oscillating fans
-SCROG screen with 2"x2" holes


Week 1:

Bought these two beauties from Midnight Farms in LA. Originally wanted to do an outdoor grow on my balcony, which is how I started this grow until realizing the lack of light my balcony receives.  Planted these in a 1gal bucket with Fox Farms Ocean Forest soil and the FF nutes trio. Receiving 24 hrs light.











Week 2:

After realizing my light issue, I purchased some 2700k 23w CFL lights and moved it to a temporary spot indoors (this was before I realized I should be using 6500k for veg...beginners mistake).









Week 3:

Started LST this week. Still in its temporary location. Repotted into 5 gal buckets.









Week 4:

Finally got my tent.  Moved the girls to the tent and relaced bulbs with 6500k CFL.









Encountered slight mag deficiency and heat shock from the tent.  Fed with Epsom salt and raised lights.  






Decided to buy a new LED light to fix my heat problem.  Bought a 300w Viparspectra LED.  This is the girls as of this morning.  Also hooked up a Terrabloom exhaust pumping 185cfm and two oscillating fans.









Going to switch to flower next week! Wish me luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chababuds (Jun 19, 2017)

Week 5 (Week 1 Flower):

Switched to flower this week.  Temps were in the high 70's with the lights off and mid-80's once they came back.  The girls are looking great and the mag deficiency is pretty much gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budlight (Jun 19, 2017)

Looking good my friend I'm definitely going to follow along :48:


----------



## chababuds (Jun 20, 2017)

Budlight said:


> Looking good my friend I'm definitely going to follow along :48:





Thank you man! I'll keep you posted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chababuds (Jun 30, 2017)

Week 6 (Week 2 Flower):

Installed my homemade SCROG and removed LST wires while weaving through the new setup.  Turned out way better than anticipated.  Also whipped up some homemade organic Cal-Mag (boiled eggshells crushed to a powder with Epsom Salt) and added it to my FF nutes which completely solved my calcium deficiency.  Also began adding Blackstrap Mollasses to help sweeten buds.  So far the girls look amazing!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chababuds (Jul 5, 2017)

Week 7 (Week 3 Flower):

Stopped training the girls into the SCROG as they are nearing the end of stretch.  They are budding along nicely and stinking up the place.  See a lot of trichromes forming as well.  I've continued the FF nutrient trio into flower.  I've also continued pruning any shoots that haven't reached the screen and any dead/dying leaves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2017)

Well look at you rock your first grow and with Cfl's and LED. Nice to have you here and to watch you bloom, you and your plants. They look really nice. Love that you are organic.


----------



## chababuds (Jul 6, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Well look at you rock your first grow and with Cfl's and LED. Nice to have you here and to watch you bloom, you and your plants. They look really nice. Love that you are organic.





Much appreciated man.  It's definitely a live and learn process haha.  Any tips are always welcome and thanks for the kind words bro.  These forums have been paramount to my success


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chababuds (Jul 9, 2017)

Week 8 (Week 4 Flower):

The girls are continuing to grow towards the light so I was forced to move my 300w LED up as high as I could.  I'm about 9 inches from the top of the highest kola but haven't had any heat or bleaching issues yet (fingers crossed).  Temps have been steady in the high 70's.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 9, 2017)

Love gg#4 !! Cant wait to see your finish!!


----------



## chababuds (Jul 15, 2017)

grass hopper said:


> Love gg#4 !! Cant wait to see your finish!!





Thank you man! She's looking gorgeous. Will post more pics tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chababuds (Jul 17, 2017)

Week 9 (Week 5 Flower)

Girls are really filling out now. Tons of new bud sites and trichromes are showing all over.  Decided to do a little late grow experiment so started feeding the Skywalker some Atami Bloombastic and gave the GG#4 some Fox Farms Cha Ching (both for resin production).  We'll see which one fares better.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chababuds (Jul 25, 2017)

Week 10 (Week 6 Flower)

Had a little bit of nutrient burn after feeding Bloombastic and Cha-Ching to each plant.  Flushed twice this week and seeing how they recover.  The buds are getting much bigger tho and stinking up the place.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chababuds (Jul 30, 2017)

Week 11 (Week 7 Flower)

Goddamn the girls are getting big!! The GG#4 is damn near covered in trichromes.  The Skywalker x Grateful Breath cross isn't as powdery, but is growing larger colas than the Gorilla.  Hopefully she still gets the job done.  Also noticed a slight Thirp infestation...not sure what to do about it this late in flower so I just removed as many infected fan leaves as I could and tried to wash some of the leaves down with a soap/water mixture.  I don't want to do too much spraying this late in flower.  Any other suggestions for tackling a thirp infestation at week 7 flower?  Other than that, how do the girls look?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lesso (Aug 2, 2017)

Great work. They stacked on really nice for you.


----------



## chababuds (Aug 9, 2017)

WEEK 12 (FLOWER WEEK 8)

Thanks for all the kind words, makes me feel better about my first grow.  Stopped feeding this week and began my week-2 week flush.  Girls are about 10% amber trichs and looking almost ready!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lesso (Aug 11, 2017)

I think you have the green touch, champ. Very nice grow. Especially a first grow. I usually take mine at 10% amber.


----------



## chababuds (Aug 12, 2017)

DAY 54

Began 48 hours of darkness before harvest.  Plants have been flushed and are gearing up.  Looking packed full of resin.  Anyone else do the 48-72 hours of darkness?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chababuds (Aug 12, 2017)

Day 56 (HARVEST DAY)

The time has come!  Took about five hours to harvest the girls.  I removed all the fan leaves for compost and left the sugar leaves on.  All of the popcorn buds/lower buds were removed and fully trimmed to dry on a rack while the larger buds were hung to dry.  Completely filled the tent with drying buds.  The top half is GG#4 and the bottom half Skywalker OG x Grateful Breath.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chababuds (Aug 29, 2017)

CURING WEEK 2

So this grow is all wrapped up!  I ended up realizing I probably pulled the Skywalker OG about a week too early, however the GG#4 came out AMAZING. I honestly don't think I've felt weed this sticky. The smell is on point as well.  After a couple weeks of curing now I twisted up some of the Gorilla Glue and GOOD LORD.  The Skywalker OG I'll most likely use for a couple Qwiso runs and canna-butter.  I've already begun using the stems and trim to make an awesome homemade skin salve.  Already picked up a couple new girls (Mendo Breath & Purple Animal Kush) to try out my first purple grow.  Wish me luck and thanks for all the help on my first indoor grow! I'm proud of how they turned out!

FINAL YIELD:

Gorilla Glue #4: 2.94oz
Skywalker OG x Grateful Breath: 2.5oz

TOTAL YIELD: 5.44oz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chababuds (Sep 4, 2017)

Still curing....coming out strong!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chababuds (Oct 26, 2017)

**UPDATE**

Today I used the majority of my Skywalker OG x Grateful Breath (which I harvested too early) to make some infused coconut oil which I then used to make this infused beeswax skin salve.  Its great for eczema or dry skin (I live out in southern Cali so its dry as hell out here) and is super easy to make.  If anyones interested Ill shoot over the recipe.  I also used the infused oil to make a batch of these infused cinnamon/sugar pumpkin seeds.  Hit me up if anyone wants that recipe too. Tis the season!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angelina (Oct 27, 2017)

sounds very good. Awesome.  pictures better


----------



## chababuds (Oct 27, 2017)

angelina said:


> sounds very good. Awesome.  pictures better





Oh it was awesome, tasted so good!  And the salve works wonders for dry skin or eczema


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2017)

LOL--I have everything lined up on my counter to make a big ol batch of salve.  Decided to order a Magical Butter Machine, so am going to wait for that to get here before I make it.  I add comfrey leaf along with the cannabis to mine for its healing properties.    It is quite popular with those who have tried it.  Most of my friends use it for sore achy muscles and for relief from arthritis pain.  I am betting that you will find it great for more things than dry skin and eczema.


----------



## chababuds (Oct 28, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--I have everything lined up on my counter to make a big ol batch of salve.  Decided to order a Magical Butter Machine, so am going to wait for that to get here before I make it.  I add comfrey leaf along with the cannabis to mine for its healing properties.    It is quite popular with those who have tried it.  Most of my friends use it for sore achy muscles and for relief from arthritis pain.  I am betting that you will find it great for more things than dry skin and eczema.





Love that idea!  Where do you get the comfrey leaf?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

